# B C or Ontario



## tropical12 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first visit to this site and the amound of information is mind boggling!!

We are a family of 2 adults and 2 children 4, 1 and thinking of another!! My husband is a roofer/carpenter by trade and has his own business and I am a travel consultant. I also have a certificate in aged care. As u all know with the downturn in the economy here in Ireland and the lack of work he is thinking about us re locating to Canada. At the moment Im not so sure but am doing the research!

So far i have looked at the climate and have narrowed it down to BC or southern ontario/ south of Calgary.

We come from a small town here of approx 2000 people and would like somewhere similar within an 45 mins to 1 hour to a larger city.

Where do you think would be better for my husband to get work. Can you recommend any websites/agencies for us to look at. What sort of money could we expect to earn. 

Inevitably it will come down to money as we will still have out mortgage to cover here, although i dont know how that will work. 

Any information will be gratefully received.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Brum006 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi we are relocating from UK to BC in Aug, we have friends in BC that's the reason we've chose BC the weather is better than Alberta I hear the cost of living is more in BC they call it bring cash, sorry not much help x


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

tropical12 said:


> So far i have looked at the climate and have narrowed it down to BC or southern ontario/ south of Calgary.


Calgary is not in Ontario, it is in Alberta.


----------



## tropical12 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi there

Yes I know that calgary is not in Ontario, I was merly saying that I think our options are bc, south of calgary and south ontario.

Thanks


----------

